# Back in Action! 2 years and the checkered flag



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2017)

About 2 years ago this season my office roof collapsed. some of you know the story. Most of what I owned and attributed to the IT/Gaming world was destroyed. However that changed last night. After getting the roof replaced (we sealed off the room its been wet for a long time) and fixing the room. I paid down the cards enough to embark on the beginnings of my re-entry into the PC world.

Over the last few years iv been using my work laptop a macbook pro 2012 edition. great machine and lets me do my work but not much else. Thankfully though it did give me time to map out exactly what I wanted. However with funds limited I decided to do this in 2 stages.

First I would make absolutely certain no matter the cost that all cosmetics were what I wanted. No compromises. Why though? Thats like spending all your money on the looks of your car. You are right of course. There are reasons however.


I have mapped out my internal components however some of the parts have not yet been released.
Some of the parts like my custom water loop are built specifically around the case its going into
I dont want to rebuild into a new case all at once when I can instead replace parts slowly
The internals are going to be very expensive I am finacially forced to buy in slow or go another year without a PC
And so it begins. A white and black build on purple accents. My hopes are a decent white/silver/white-black mobo PCB that doesnt look like a 16y/o wet dream and the 18 core intel chip this august. With those things not on the table yet, I got the outsides sorted and got some cheap internals to help buy my way into the platform. Without further adue my order list.

Parts expected to start trickling in next week.

*Keyboard: Duckyshine 6 (I wanted white but I cannot find it)*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072PSNQ5K/?tag=tec06d-20

*Fans: 3x set of 3 thermaltake ring fans (purple accent needed)*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014QW98SC/?tag=tec06d-20

*Chair: I do ALOT of sitting for both pleasure and work. So I got an open box herman miller*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K3759NW/?tag=tec06d-20

*Monitors: 2x (Third coming soon) AOC 2K IPS displays (I like AOC and the quality is always great. Understand im not some hardcore FPS gamer and more importantly im going for a very modern look fancy steath edge looking asus gaming monitors are fugly to me)*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N9F3MMW/?tag=tec06d-20


*PSU: Seasonic 1050 Snow white (to match theme)*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Q6CAZ4M/?tag=tec06d-20

*Case: Inwin 303 White (for theme and internal layout)*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HHBY0JQ/?tag=tec06d-20

*Mouse: roccat Tyon White (I love the tyon the one that was destroyed was black this one matches and allows the purple I am after)*

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826436023

*Cooler: I am minding a budget and while its not great I got a phanteks single stack in the intrim for my loop*

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709038

*Mobo: I needed a cheap mobo to step into x299 I grabbed what looked ok*

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145019

*CPU: The CPU also needed to be cheap since ill be spending more $$ later it just needs to boot for now so I went with the I5*

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117791

*Memory: I want better speed and more capacity, but I decided these Mushkins will do fine.*

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226825
*
GPU: Finally a gigabyte 1080TI it matches-ish before I put full blocks on it. More importantly I thought it would be important to secure atleast one of the cards now (going to SLI later)*

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125989&cm_re=1080TI-_-14-125-989-_-Product

Thats it! I'm coming back! the water loop I will be getting last after I have gotten more memory a different board a different CPU and another GPU. I will be putting blocks on whatever takes it. The loop will consist of 100% EK blocks with the exception of the coolant which will be milk white.

Pictures of course in the coming days when I start getting it put together.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 23, 2017)

glad to hear its coming back together for You.

dont hesitate to reach out for help if your in need, i imagine any member worth their weight here would help in any way they can

congratsyour in FL currently ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> glad to hear its coming back together for You.
> 
> dont hesitate to reach out for help if your in need, i imagine any member worth their weight here would help in any way they can
> 
> congratsyour in FL currently ?



Thank you! it means more than you think! yup south Tampa!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 23, 2017)

I dont like colored coolant, since colored tubes seem retain color longer.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2017)

That chair tho... Damn! I've never found an open box on a Herman Miller chair.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2017)

erocker said:


> That chair tho... Damn! I've never found an open box on a Herman Miller chair.



To be honest I think I’m a little more excited for that


----------



## r9 (Jul 23, 2017)

Subscribed!


----------



## infrared (Jul 23, 2017)

Damn Solaris, didn't know about that. That's rubbish. I'm glad you're getting back into it! Good luck with the build + office


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2017)

What's so special about "Herman Miller "?
I would never ever buy a deskchair at such outrageous price!!

It must been made of exotic materials lol!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2017)

Probably better than a gaming chair by far and much better than your normal office chair. They are designed specifically for people that sit all day and maintain posture etc. Helps with back pain and other issues that arise from sitting for prolonged periods of time. Generally they are not something home users own. they are usually deployed to businesses when rolling out new office buildings.

Places like Microsoft, Apple, Google etc are probably full of them.

The ability to adjust is second to none.

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 23, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> we sealed off the room its been wet for a long time





Solaris17 said:


> Some of the parts like my custom water loop are built specifically around the case its going into



Missed opportunity.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 23, 2017)

That chair tho....hot!

That PSU tho...pretty! Save $100 and grab this! 

Going to look good!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> That chair tho....hot!
> 
> That PSU tho...pretty! Save $100 and grab this!
> 
> Going to look good!



iv already ordered the 1050 and im content with it, but just for laughs in your multi GPU setups were the 750s enough generally? I know the seasonics and EVGAs usually dont sweat running over provisioned, but I cant pretend to be intune to todays GPU power requirements.


----------



## Frogger (Jul 24, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Probably better than a gaming chair by far and much better than your normal office chair


I LOVE my Herman!! Best Throne I ever sat in...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 24, 2017)

Frogger said:


> I LOVE my Herman!! Best Throne I ever sat in...



Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 24, 2017)

The Iron Throne is better to sit on.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 24, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> iv already ordered the 1050 and im content with it, but just for laughs in your multi GPU setups were the 750s enough generally? I know the seasonics and EVGAs usually dont sweat running over provisioned, but I cant pretend to be intune to todays GPU power requirements.


For 2 1080ti's, overclocked, and lets assume an overclocked 7900x (aio cooling), 850W would be fine. For one 1080ti,  650W is plenty...

...both would have enough to spare in the tank.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2017)

Got the case psu and fans in today. Don’t mind the dirty desk this room has been closed for a long time.

Got it off of amazon warehouse deals for $25 off retail apparently damaged box. I feared for the worst but knowing amazons return went for it.

Found the original RMA slip, total score turns out he got the wrap by color case has never been used it’s in immaculate condition not a blemish on it!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2017)

I have an aeron and love it. Just make sure it still carries the full warranty. Have yet to have a reason to use mine, but parts for it aren't cheap!

I would offer discounted options but not much of what I have is white.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2017)

Using mushkin 2x8 doesn’t detect ram got 4 sticks from My store. system boots but only half ram detected looks like dead dimms gpu only reads x8 instead of x16 even under load.

Reseat cpu and gpu no change. Bought a new tomahawk arctic and submitted RMA on board


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2017)

All up and running. Will get pics of the arctic board in it next.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2017)

And got her in. Now all my ram is detected!


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 29, 2017)

A little late but subbed. Cool project!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you!

All done last of the monitors in! Until I upgrade the internals! Thanks for the looks!


----------

